# Timing chain on 3.5



## bdmussell (Oct 29, 2015)

Like many others I had the timing chain tensioner guide break. I pulled it down and replaced the secondary chains and tensioner shoes, and the primary chain, guide, and tensioner. Put it back together, but I'm still getting some timing chain rattle and the engine doesn't want to accelerate under load. It acts like it is out of time, but I KNOW that is not the case. I'm stumped. Any ideas want the problem might be?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably best to check the oil pressure with a temporary oil pressure gauge; the spec at idle: 14 psi, at 2,000 rpm: 43 psi. The timing chain tensioners oil feed galleries may be partially plugged up with sludge.

Did you have the "acceleration under load" problem before the chain assembly was replaced? If not, then either the chain assembly is not correctly timed or the harness connectors for the cam position sensors or the MAF is not connected securely. Perform an ECU code readout with a scan tool to see if any fault codes are set.


----------

